# April is the month-Kansas 2014



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Just a reminder, Kansas application dates are now open, April 1-25. Just applied(purchased) my tag for this year again! Who all is planning on going?

Hunting different property this year, and will be planning to do my Kansas live thread again this year. Will also be taking a short break to hunt Iowa in November. Should be a solid month or more of hunting action between the 2 states.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Going to sit on my pref point this year.....Too much other stuff going on. I want to go in the next 2 yrs but also want to draw a Mulie Tag. If i dont pull the Mulie tag then Ill have to find somewhere to hunt whitetails as I understand that with 1 PP ill draw the whitetail tag and have less than 25% chance at the Mulie tag......But I dont have a Plan B for whitetail figured out yet.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll be out there this year for the first time. Can't wait


----------



## Justin_04 (Jan 15, 2007)

It was nice living there last year and being able to get a lot of time to hunt. This year I am living in North Dakota, a little too far away and not enough time to hunt Kansas this year. I am just going to have to give ND a shot this year.


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

My father and I just applied for archery tag. Look forward to drawing a tag.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Tomorrow is the final day to apply!


----------



## baldwinbucks (Oct 8, 2009)

My app is in! Can't wait till November


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

In under the wire. Other guys couldn't decide if they wanted to go or not, but last day everyone committed. 

Nebraska in Nov and KS two weeks later.........oil change in between.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Just called yesterday and confirmed that i drew a tag again this year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Just called yesterday and confirmed that i drew a tag again this year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Are the results posted online yet, or where do you check?


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder Mike I just called and found out my buddy and I were successful in drawing archery tags for units 7&8. This will be my first time hunting Kansas. I am so excited. November cannot get here soon enough!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

bucko12pt said:


> Are the results posted online yet, or where do you check?


No, they havent been posted online yet, but you can call the kdwpt, ask for big game licensing, and they will look it up and tell you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> No, they havent been posted online yet, but you can call the kdwpt, ask for big game licensing, and they will look it up and tell you
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I looked online and see it wasn't posted. I think I saw an 800 # on the website, Ill call Monday. Thanks


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Good to hear you've got your tag again Mike. New spot and all. Look forward to the daily reports. Your Dad hunting with you this year?

Hoping mine is still with us by December. He's not doing well, but he keeps going at 90! He can't hunt anymore, but he still likes to enjoy time at the ranch when we're hunting.

Hopefully weather will be better for you than last year. You braved some pretty horrendous days last fall! Kenny

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Kennybks said:


> Good to hear you've got your tag again Mike. New spot and all. Look forward to the daily reports. Your Dad hunting with you this year?
> 
> Hoping mine is still with us by December. He's not doing well, but he keeps going at 90! He can't hunt anymore, but he still likes to enjoy time at the ranch when we're hunting.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kenny, 
Yeah, my dad will be going out this year with me.New ground, but its only about 3-5 miles from where I have been hunting the last couple years, so should be pretty much the same.
Hopefully your dad hangs in there through the season at least! Longer is better, glad he is still able to enjoy the time. 

When will you be out there? We are going out sometime this summer to scout and hang stands and cameras etc, and then should be there the whole month of Nov.(minus a week that Ill be in Iowa).

I agree about the weather. Its such a guess, on what it will be like. One year 70's for thanksgiving, then -15 the next! I dont care what the weather does as long as the deer are moving!


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I hear ya there. The weather is the adaptable part, no deer movement is hard to deal with. I'm in a balance of job demands, family commitments and worries about Pops until November comes. If things work out ok, I'll be in KS from TG through end of gun season. Love to take more time off in bow season, but that is a busy time in IT for most companies.

I'm so looking forward to being a retired person. Keep me posted. Kenny

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

